# Dizzy Goat



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've got a dairy buck that is just over a year old. Tonight I noticed he was wobbly walking. When I went to check him over, he fell down several times. He appears very dizzy. His pupils are dilated. Normal temperature. Vision is fine. The only symptoms seem to be the pupils and unsteadiness. Any ideas?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Polio or Listerosis.
He needs thiamine from vet & penicillin.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

Polio was my first thought except most of the symptoms he doesn't have. Also, he is completely grass fed and isn't polio usually from grain?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

If it is polio or listeriosis and you don't treat for it you could end up in trouble fast. It needs to be treated quickly. 

There are other ways for a goat to become deficient in thiame besides over feeding grain. Such as moldy hay.

can you give any updates, more info or a picture? More info might help come up with other options if you think it is something else.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

He hasn't been fed any hay or grain, only pasture. I brought him in tonight and did give him some good hay. He started eating right away. I had a hard time catching him because he can run fine especially on level ground. Walking/standing seems to be the hardest...that's when I notice the dizziness. Also unlevel ground. If he falls, it's gonna be on a hill. Over the past couple hours he has not shown any signs of getting worse.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had polio a few years ago in two sheep - they had eaten bracken fern is what my vet thought. The thiamine shot takes care of it -now we pull the bracken fern up when ever we some starting. It's our spring job.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Polio is a vit B deficiency, it has nothing to do with grain. Bracken fern, scouring fern (horsetail), and Oregon grown rye grass can cause it as can any rumen upset that restricts thiamine production. Listeria is from mold and algae, esp, red algae.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

Update: He seems to be doing better today. His eyes are back to normal. Still a little wobbly, but walking MUCH better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

Glad he is better.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

Update: He remained a little wobbly still today but continuing to improve. Called the vet this morning. She gave me Thiamine, B-12 and Penicillin this afternoon. She also said that it could also be an inner ear infection caused by mycoplasma and we would treat for that if he is still not better in a couple days. I'm located in Western New York. My pasture does not have any ferns and obviously wouldn't have any Oregon rye grass. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be rye grass staggers. Doesn't have to be Oregon rye grass.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

I have an 8 month old doe, Heidi, doing a similar thing. Her hind legs seem week. She needs wormed and my first thoughts have been Fluke because of how wet this season has been and I have 2 live springs on property and live near river. I did give her B12 and probios, Perhaps I should do the Pen V as well. Though she poops fine and eats fine. It has been hot she doesn't appear to be forging much, I give her and Ms Trixie a glass of feed twice a day, not very much less than a pound. As wet as it has been she could have gotten hold of something ugly out there.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

dian_na said:


> I have an 8 month old doe, Heidi, doing a similar thing. Her hind legs seem week. She needs wormed and my first thoughts have been Fluke because of how wet this season has been and I have 2 live springs on property and live near river. I did give her B12 and probios, Perhaps I should do the Pen V as well. Though she poops fine and eats fine. It has been hot she doesn't appear to be forging much, I give her and Ms Trixie a glass of feed twice a day, not very much less than a pound. As wet as it has been she could have gotten hold of something ugly out there.


You will get more responses if you start a new thread. I would get a fecal including cocci done asap to see what you need to target as far as parasites.

Is it just the hind legs or is she dizzy as well?

There are people on the forum who know more specificly what this could be than me.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

My buck didn't need worming. His color was excellent. And it has been pretty dry here. He's getting better but it is his rear legs that are taking the longest to recover. I'm not sure if he is still actually dizzy or just weak in the back legs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have white tail deer, you need to immediately start treating for meningeal worm. Week back end is a classic sign.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Eyelid color tells you Barber Poles or advanced Liver Fluke. It says nothing about Meningeal Worm, Brown stomach Worm, Thread Worm, Tape Worm...


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

sbowdish85 said:


> My buck didn't need worming. His color was excellent. And it has been pretty dry here. He's getting better but it is his rear legs that are taking the longest to recover. I'm not sure if he is still actually dizzy or just weak in the back legs.


 Mine is being treated for meningeal worm. You can't see this in a fecal, it only shows up in spinal fluid. It first showed as I stated earlier in her hind legs, no other symptom ate good, color good, bowels good, and did not need worming. Tried to jump but unsuccessful landing at times. Thank you to HappyBleaps and follow up with my vet who confirmed what he felt it was. Today is her last day of treatment in which I will tomorrow give her a follow up of Ivomec Plus just in case Fluke is an issue. Nothing else treats Fluke worm except Ivomec Plus or Vangard and nothing else treats meningeal worm except fenbendazole (panacur or safegaurd) Read on it, its some serious stuff and will eventually kill a goat.


----------



## sbowdish85 (Aug 30, 2015)

My vet is having me treat with Fenbendazole and another dose of VitB complex.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What dosage? It needs to be 1cc per 7 lbs or even 1cc per 5 lbs for 5 days in a row for Meningeal Worm. You also need to do Ivomec Plus injected.


----------

